# Cypripedium calceolus starts to flower



## ORG (May 10, 2011)

Today I went to the place in my valley, where *Cypripedium calceolus* grow. This year the plants are 2 weeks earlier and some of them start to develop now the flowers.












Here a view to the region in the *Achental *from the habitat









































Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2011)

You know, you have one heck of a valley, Olaf? Thank you for all of your beautiful photos! Most of us will have no other way to see such.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

That looks like it would be quite a hike to get to these beauties.

Thanks for sharing.:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2011)

Very, very nice!!!! Will you return there in 1 - 2 weeks? Jean


----------



## Dido (May 11, 2011)

Nice pict thanks for sahre. 

Allways beautifull to see them in the nature


----------



## ORG (May 11, 2011)

Next week I have no time to go there, but then I will visit the place again.
It is not so a long hike, only 30 minutes.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Pete (May 11, 2011)

excellent photos. thanks


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for including the view from the habitat. It really makes me want to go on a vacation in south germany soon. Might visit bavaria as well one day, after all till now I've always been in the Dark Forest.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2011)

Spectacular surroundings you live in Olaf. Please do post pics of them in flower.


----------



## Shiva (May 11, 2011)

Lovely! And very nice scenery Olaf.


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2011)

Cool :clap:!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 14, 2011)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

Any updates Olaf?


----------



## ORG (May 25, 2011)

Yesterday I returned to the place in the near of Unterwössen and found a lot of plants in bloom.
Here some pictures of.
It was really amazing to stay between all these wonderful plants in flower, a place which is really unknown for most of the people in our valley.





























































Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## valenzino (May 25, 2011)

Very nice colony Olaf!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2011)

Wow -- those are super dark!


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I think this would be a very good reason to visit!


----------



## Pete (May 26, 2011)

i wonder if a caterpillar ate his way out of the pouch? did you see any pollinators around?


----------



## JeanLux (May 26, 2011)

Must be a fine growing-place up there; thanks again for the lot of great pics of these beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2011)

Sweet. It is amazing how dark those petals and sepals are on these. Truly lovely :clap:


----------



## Marc (May 26, 2011)

Very nice and thanks for sharing, how many different stands of this cyp are there in the habitat you have visited?


----------



## ORG (May 26, 2011)

THe place which I visited includes around 200 plants.
But in our valley are a lot more plants, very often only singles but there are also some other places with 100 or more.
Nearby in another valley in Austria near Kössen, where I will go next week there are also some 100 plants. I finished after I counted 300.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2011)

Thanx for sharing. Every time I see photos of your area i expect to see Heidi and her cows!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for sharing. Every time I see photos of your area i expect to see Heidi and her cows!



Didn't you see her? She was in one of the pictures 

I, on the other hand, break out into, "The hills are alive...." and you know the rest :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2011)

The color of this ones are really great. 
Thanks again fore sharing with us.


----------



## ORG (Jun 2, 2011)

2 days ago I went in a valley 20 km from my home in Austria in an elevation of around 800 - 1200 m and found again hundreds (I think more than 1000) of _*Cypripedium *_in flower















































Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jun 2, 2011)

Beside the _Cypripedium _I found also many _*Cephalanthera damasonia*_


























And I saw also a nice slow-worm, _*Anguis fragilis*_.











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a big worm! 

I think thus far the nicest in situ pics this year. 

John M. wins so far on the cultivated though. 

Olaf, would you be okay with me sharing this thread on the forum's Facebook page?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2011)

Those Cyp stands are :drool:-worthy!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, you know cool places in Europe  !!!! Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pictures...

Is it _Cephalanthera damasonium_ indeed?? I think that due to its thin-pointy leaves and their density, it is _C. longifolia_...! _C. damasonium_ has fewer leaves and are more oval-like..! Just a thought


----------



## ORG (Jun 3, 2011)

You are right it is Cephalanthera longifolia
Please excuse my mistake. In german I was correct but made the mistake with the latina name

Olaf


----------



## Tibo74 (Jun 3, 2011)

nice spot ! i saw the same specie in the moutains close to where i live.
i think the cephalantera is more cephalantera longifolia


----------

